# 2018-2019 waiting room for Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers.189/190



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello dear friends,

I created this thread for an exchange of information between Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers who applied or want to apply for visa sub-classes 189/190. 

Please share your timeline for invitations, your points and other experiences.

I am an Industrial Engineer (233511), I submitted my EOI on Jan 18,2019. I now have 70 points for subclass 189 and 70+5 points for subclass 190 (New South Wales NSW). 

Points break down 

31 in Age: 30 Points
Proficient English Language: 10 Points
education: 15 points
8 years of Experience: 15 Points


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

My DOE with 70 points in SC189 for Mechanical Engineer (233512) is 4th September 2018 and still waiting for an invite....


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Moincue said:


> My DOE with 70 points in SC189 for Mechanical Engineer (233512) is 4th September 2018 and still waiting for an invite....


 You are not planning to submit for sub class 190? As it’s taking long for 70 points on SC 189


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Actually i am not sure about applying for 190 coz the probability of securing an invite by NSW is very less i heard. What you think of it ,should i apply or not?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Actually i am not sure about applying for 190 coz the probability of securing an invite by NSW is very less i heard. What you think of it ,should i apply or not?


 for me I like to stay in the safe side. I think it will surely increase your chances especially that July is near and you don’t know what updates will be if you don’t get lucky with 189 by then.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestion. I have just submitted an EOI for SC190 in NSW with 75 points(70+5). What you think about the selection criteria of NSW regarding nomination? Is it Points or Job experience or DOE of 190?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I have just submitted an EOI for SC190 in NSW with 75 points(70+5). What you think about the selection criteria of NSW regarding nomination? Is it Points or Job experience or DOE of 190?


NSW doesn't care about Mechanical Engineers. It's not in their priority list I guess. To get an invite from them, you should have minimum 75 points (without SS), 20 points in English. That's the general criteria for any of the non priority codes.

Unless you are onshore in NSW with a job, there's no chance for 190 NSW invite for 70 points (without SS). It's better to focus on increasing points than wait for 190 invite in these cases.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Moincue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your suggestion. I have just submitted an EOI for SC190 in NSW with 75 points(70+5). What you think about the selection criteria of NSW regarding nomination? Is it Points or Job experience or DOE of 190?
> ...


 please don’t guess. mechanical engineers is on the list 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> please don’t guess. mechanical engineers is on the list
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf


Itz not guess dear. Itz 100% reality for this FY, at least until now.


........
ANZSCO: 233512
DOE: July 29, 2018 (70 Points-189)


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> HaniNoaimi said:
> 
> 
> > please don’t guess. mechanical engineers is on the list
> ...


 sorry didn’t get you, why don’t you apply for 190 Sub class ? Since you’ve been on 189 for all that long ?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> sorry didn’t get you, why don’t you apply for 190 Sub class ? Since you’ve been on 189 for all that long ?


I also applied.....the same day when i applied for 189.....but, later on, I came to understand that this is nothing but a daydreaming.......But you can try for Far South Coast (which is only temporarily closed these days as well) if you want to stay in NSW..........

An apology from my side for being rude.....however, this is the reality these days.......

Above all, I am not discouraging you apply for 190 NSW......Who knows when our luck starts favoring us in this journey......


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

I believe Mechanical engineers with 70 points for 189 are being invited in 7~9 months.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Hi room,

I am also waiting for an invite and details are below
233512, 70 points, EOI 8th Sept 2018.

any chance for an invite?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

niaz4one said:


> Hi room,
> 
> I am also waiting for an invite and details are below
> 233512, 70 points, EOI 8th Sept 2018.
> ...


 yes but it’s taking 8-9 months, but why don’t you also apply for 190? NSW It increases your chances


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I believe Mechanical engineers with 70 points for 189 are being invited in 7~9 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 yes but did you apply for 190 ? I think it might expedite the process


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> yes but did you apply for 190 ? I think it might expedite the process


No I did not. Don't wanna commit myself to a single state.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> No I did not. Don't wanna commit myself to a single state.



What a journey you had with PTE I see consistency in your writing marks. can you share with me some tips to enhance the marks and get 79+ in all sections, I am finding difficulties in writing and listening sections.


----------



## ar_q (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I am also on the same boat, 233512-EOI 189 with 70 pts (23-11-18) and waiting. 
In my opinion, it's advisable to lodge EOI for 190 in NSW and VIC, since no one knows when luck hit us...


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

ar_q said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also on the same boat, 233512-EOI 189 with 70 pts (23-11-18) and waiting.
> In my opinion, it's advisable to lodge EOI for 190 in NSW and VIC, since no one knows when luck hit us...


I totally agree with you and good luck


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> What a journey you had with PTE I see consistency in your writing marks. can you share with me some tips to enhance the marks and get 79+ in all sections, I am finding difficulties in writing and listening sections.


Sorry to disappoint you brother but I never practised for writing, so have no tricks in my pocket for this section.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

So, it looks like 70 points is currently no enough to get an invite of production engineer? Or takes too much time.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

lemxam said:


> So, it looks like 70 points is currently no enough to get an invite of production engineer? Or takes too much time.


 based on 2017-2018 rounds it is enough and takes 9-10 months maximum. Not sure about 2018-2019


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

lemxam said:


> So, it looks like 70 points is currently no enough to get an invite of production engineer? Or takes too much time.


Apparantly, they aren't gonna invite 70 pointers until Jun. If things don't change, 70 pointers will get invite in 6 to 9 months from date of EOI.
Hope it helps.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I have 75 points as mechanical engineer and DOE 11th March, what is the chance of getting 189 invite in 11th April round.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I received invitation to apply for NSW state on 14th March 2019 with 75+5 points.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

narendrasvyas said:


> I received invitation to apply for NSW state on 14th March 2019 with 75+5 points.


Hi,
Congratulation, what is your DOE? Did you wait for 189 too?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

You can look at Iscah estimation with assumption ~ 1000 invites per month..
http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/


Regards,
Robert


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have 75 points as mechanical engineer and DOE 11th March, what is the chance of getting 189 invite in 11th April round.


you would certainly get it next round "Crossing Fingers". Please keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> I received invitation to apply for NSW state on 14th March 2019 with 75+5 points.


Congratulation, Good luck.
When was your effective date? did you submit for 189 as well? when ?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

HaniNoaimi said:


> you would certainly get it next round "Crossing Fingers". Please keep us updated. Good luck.


Or Maximum May 11 Round


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> You can look at Iscah estimation with assumption ~ 1000 invites per month..
> NEW predictions of when you will get a 189 invite (based on the 2019/2020 migration program) - Iscah
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Robert for sharing. 
Reference to the shared iscah link; Don't you think that "Industrial,Mech, Prod. Engineers with 70 points will not be invited till march 2020" is too pessimist??

Regards
Hani


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you very much Robert for sharing. 
Reference to the shared iscah link; Don't you think that "Industrial,Mech, Prod. Engineers with 70 points will not be invited till march 2020" is too pessimist??

Regards
Hani[/QUOTE]

Hi Hani,

I think we have to wait for next April round to see what will be the changes in total invites for the rest of FY 18-19. And we also need to look at the July 19 to see the new trend of coming trend of FY 19-20. Until then, it is hard to predict.

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> Thank you very much Robert for sharing.
> Reference to the shared iscah link; Don't you think that "Industrial,Mech, Prod. Engineers with 70 points will not be invited till march 2020" is too pessimist??
> 
> Regards
> Hani


Hi Hani,

I think we have to wait for next April round to see what will be the changes in total invites for the rest of FY 18-19. And we also need to look at the July 19 to see the new trend of coming trend of FY 19-20. Until then, it is hard to predict.

Cheers[/QUOTE]

I Agree.

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hi Hani,
> 
> I think we have to wait for next April round to see what will be the changes in total invites for the rest of FY 18-19. And we also need to look at the July 19 to see the new trend of coming trend of FY 19-20. Until then, it is hard to predict.
> 
> Cheers


I Agree.

Cheers[/QUOTE]


one more doubt, I am witht 70 Points @ 189 Subclass.
I can wait for another year given that i get invited 100%. 

I don't know if i should invest more time and money in PTE repetition, as my below marks were after the 2nd try or just wait for 1 year which am okay with given that i get invited for sure.

what do you think?

31 in Age: 30 Points 
Proficient English Language: 10 Points PTE (L: 70, W: 73, R: 76, S: 90)
education: 15 points
8 years of Experience: 15 Points


----------



## TimJO (May 18, 2016)

G’day gents,

The matter of estimting the number and timing of invites is quite complex. To start with, a cut of 30,000 places, bringing the total figure to 130,000, was announced by the federal government few days ago. The manifestation of this cut would be less invites per draw which would raise the bar and make the programme more compitive. The 2nd factor is the occupational celining of next year compared to the current year. If these figure are close, I’d confidently say that a comparison between the 2 years is vaild. Having said that, its all a matter of spectacultion as this cut is a measure taken by the current government represented by the liberal party. If labor wins the next federal elections in May, it may be possible that the programme would be relaxed and the cut to 130,000 would be scrapped by labor.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Cheers[/QUOTE]

one more doubt, I am witht 70 Points @ 189 Subclass.
I can wait for another year given that i get invited 100%. 

I don't know if i should invest more time and money in PTE repetition, as my below marks were after the 2nd try or just wait for 1 year which am okay with given that i get invited for sure.

what do you think?

31 in Age: 30 Points 
Proficient English Language: 10 Points PTE (L: 70, W: 73, R: 76, S: 90)
education: 15 points
8 years of Experience: 15 Points[/QUOTE]

i think you can quickly make PTE 79+...Definitely you should invest on this..


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

TimJO said:


> G’day gents,
> 
> The matter of estimting the number and timing of invites is quite complex. To start with, a cut of 30,000 places, bringing the total figure to 130,000, was announced by the federal government few days ago. The manifestation of this cut would be less invites per draw which would raise the bar and make the programme more compitive. The 2nd factor is the occupational celining of next year compared to the current year. If these figure are close, I’d confidently say that a comparison between the 2 years is vaild. Having said that, its all a matter of spectacultion as this cut is a measure taken by the current government represented by the liberal party. If labor wins the next federal elections in May, it may be possible that the programme would be relaxed and the cut to 130,000 would be scrapped by labor.
> 
> Cheers and good luck


Hi Tim,
Thank you very much for such comprehensive response


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> Cheers


one more doubt, I am witht 70 Points @ 189 Subclass.
I can wait for another year given that i get invited 100%. 

I don't know if i should invest more time and money in PTE repetition, as my below marks were after the 2nd try or just wait for 1 year which am okay with given that i get invited for sure.

what do you think?

31 in Age: 30 Points 
Proficient English Language: 10 Points PTE (L: 70, W: 73, R: 76, S: 90)
education: 15 points
8 years of Experience: 15 Points[/QUOTE]

i think you can quickly make PTE 79+...Definitely you should invest on this..[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello friends,

I recommend you to apply for South Australia for 489 sublcass with 70+10 points as of July in case 70 points won´t be enough for 189/190 visas. 

South Australia will re-open high points category for Engineers which have 80 points incl. state nomination. It´s based on first come-first served and if you have 70 + 10 points, you will definately get an invite. Be aware that the quota is getting full in the first or second week of July and they close the nomination immediately then. 

With 489 subclass you can live and work also in Adelaide and after two years you can easily get a PR.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recommend you to apply for South Australia for 489 sublcass with 70+10 points as of July in case 70 points won´t be enough for 189/190 visas.
> 
> ...


Heelo PTERA,

Thank you very much for your input, will surely look into it. 

can you please share your 70 points break down?? and PTE marks break down as well?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Heelo PTERA,
> 
> Thank you very much for your input, will surely look into it.
> 
> can you please share your 70 points break down?? and PTE marks break down as well?


Hi,
I´ve already received my grant 3 weeks ago but my points were 70.
I took PTE 7 times and received 79+ in my last attempt.

My points breakdown:

age 25
education 15
English 20
Experience 10


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recommend you to apply for South Australia for 489 sublcass with 70+10 points as of July in case 70 points won´t be enough for 189/190 visas.
> 
> ...


Halo Ptera,

Thanks for your sharing. Do you have idea/thought on when they probably will open for this engineering group? I have no idea in history of when the SA state open/close the state nomination for mechanical/production/ industrial engineer?

Danke im voraus 🙂
Robert


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Robert1985 said:


> Halo Ptera,
> 
> Thanks for your sharing. Do you have idea/thought on when they probably will open for this engineering group? I have no idea in history of when the SA state open/close the state nomination for mechanical/production/ industrial engineer?
> 
> ...


First week of July.
Good luck!


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Official Mar Invitation round....

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> I´ve already received my grant 3 weeks ago but my points were 70.
> I took PTE 7 times and received 79+ in my last attempt.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and thank you for sharing


----------



## TimJO (May 18, 2016)

G’day laides and gents,

March 11th invitation round: Cutoff score for Industrial, mechanical and production engineering is 75. This is obviously a result of the total invites figure being less than 2,000. Cutoff score could go down to 70 depending on the pool makeup and the number of invites issued being above 2,000 per round.

The cut in the number of the invites could be explained by the recent 30,000 invites cut. Again, this is a measure introduced by the current Liberal government and in case Labor wins fed elections in May 2019; things could get better as the Labor party has more favorable views on immigration.

To sum it up, it’s all up in the air until we know which party is winning fed elections in May 2019 and the new occupational ceilings are announced im July 2019.

BR,

Tim


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

TimJO said:


> March 11th invitation round: Cutoff score for Industrial, mechanical and production engineering is 75. This is obviously a result of the total invites figure being less than 2,000. Cutoff score could go down to 70 depending on the pool make up and the number of invites issued being above 2,000 per round.


we hope that too 🙂


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

TimJO said:


> G’day laides and gents,
> 
> March 11th invitation round: Cutoff score for Industrial, mechanical and production engineering is 75. This is obviously a result of the total invites figure being less than 2,000. Cutoff score could go down to 70 depending on the pool makeup and the number of invites issued being above 2,000 per round.
> 
> ...


I hope things will get better after the election! March and feb, 2019 75 cut off are disappointing. 

thank you for your continuous optimistic and important participation

BR 
Hani


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I have applied for 189 with date of effect 11th March.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

And 75 points.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I got my Pre-invite from Victoria state for SC 190 last week.
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
Points: 70+5
Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, English-10, Exp-15
Preparing to lodge application for final invite to Victoria.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Moincue said:


> I got my Pre-invite from Victoria state for SC 190 last week.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points: 70+5
> Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, English-10, Exp-15
> Preparing to lodge application for final invite to Victoria.


Congratulations Moincue. when was your EOI effective date with 70+5 points?
did you specify Victoria only at your EOI?


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> And 75 points.


I wish you a Good luck. keep us posted


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

EOI effective date was 26th March 2019. And I only have selected Victoria state for nomination.
Thanks


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Congratulation


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Moincue said:


> EOI effective date was 26th March 2019. And I only have selected Victoria state for nomination.
> Thanks


Very well and good luck. 
I am wondering if Victoria nominates Industrial Engineers 233511 as well.


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

I got my VISA invitation by 10-Jan -2019 lot and got my application lodged on 09-feb-2019. 

Waiting for the grant in the near future.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> I got my VISA invitation by 10-Jan -2019 lot and got my application lodged on 09-feb-2019.
> 
> Waiting for the grant in the near future.


Congratulations and hopefully you'll receive the grant soon. the visa invitation you received is 189 or 190? 

your points break down is similar to mine. But I am Industrial not Mechanical.

are you married? if yes, how did you answer to the family members in the EOI?


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

*charmingvijay*



HaniNoaimi said:


> Congratulations and hopefully you'll receive the grant soon. the visa invitation you received is 189 or 190?
> 
> your points break down is similar to mine. But I am Industrial not Mechanical.
> 
> are you married? if yes, how did you answer to the family members in the EOI?


Thanks YA.. I got my 189 invitation only, which I missed to add in the previous post.

I am married and got my wife & daughter as dependents. I have filed my EOI thru an agent, who assisted me in filing the EOI form. If u have any specific questions, do send me a private msg, where I can help u.

Hopefully, your also gets processed quickly.


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> Thanks YA.. I got my 189 invitation only, which I missed to add in the previous post.
> 
> I am married and got my wife & daughter as dependents. I have filed my EOI thru an agent, who assisted me in filing the EOI form. If u have any specific questions, do send me a private msg, where I can help u.
> 
> Hopefully, your also gets processed quickly.


Thank you for your response. I have sent you a message.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Moincue said:


> I got my Pre-invite from Victoria state for SC 190 last week.
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Points: 70+5
> Breakdown: Age-30, Edu-15, English-10, Exp-15
> Preparing to lodge application for final invite to Victoria.


Hi Moincue,

Could you share if you have claimed any working experience in Australia? Thanks


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi team,

Is there anyone who claims working experience as mechanical engineer in construction? If yes, could you share the experience of writing job description to meet the requirement for mechanical engineer?

Thank you very much,
Robert


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> Is there anyone who claims working experience as mechanical engineer in construction? If yes, could you share the experience of writing job description to meet the requirement for mechanical engineer?
> 
> ...


Hi Robert.

I claimed working experience as an industrial engineer in construction. 
My Title is "materials engineer" handleing supply chain and procurement.

I know you need mechanical, but thought this might help.

Regards
HN


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you HN for your message. I think you claimed as industrial engineer? Anyway good gluck for your PR journey now 🙂

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have claimed 8 years + experience as Mechanical Engineer in planning, Maintenance and procurement department.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi. I have a question, hope you can help me. Even though, Ind. Engineering is not in the Victoria State nominated list of occupations, will I have any chances if I already have a FT job here in Vic(closely related to my occupation), have 70+5 pts, superior English, or will my application get ignore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi. I have a question, hope you can help me. Even though, Ind. Engineering is not in the Victoria State nominated list of occupations, will I have any chances if I already have a FT job here in Vic(closely related to my occupation), have 70+5 pts, superior English, or will my application get ignore?


the state will not sponsor you if it’s not on their list 
You may have 100 points for all they care

You should persuade your employer to sponsor you or increase your points to get an invite under 189

Cheers


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

NB said:


> the state will not sponsor you if it’s not on their list
> You may have 100 points for all they care
> 
> You should persuade your employer to sponsor you or increase your points to get an invite under 189
> ...


Hi NB. How do I convince my employer to Sponsor me, if as far as I know they can get easily another person to replace me, and my work is not specialized or something like that? However, my company is big, if that helps.

I am trying to raise my points to 75pts for 189 soon, but If I decided to try the Sponsor pathway can you advise me which will be the best option?

A) 186 Direct Entry Stream: I only have 2-year relevant work experience and this Visa said at least 3, so I guess I should discard this option?

B) 186 Labour Agreement: According to the below link, they are 5 types of agreements, not sure which will be the most adequate for me. Maybe this is a valid option. What will happen if while this Visa is processing, I received an invitation for 189? Should I disregard 186 then?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rkers/nominating-a-position/labour-agreements

C) 482 Visa: I can apply for the Short or Medium stream, however, If I get this Visa and then the invitation to apply for PR, which one will be overridden. I read somewhere that you can't apply for PR after 2 years with this Visa, but what If I receive an invitation if I submitted my EOI before this visa?

Many thanks for your time


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi NB. How do I convince my employer to Sponsor me, if as far as I know they can get easily another person to replace me, and my work is not specialized or something like that? However, my company is big, if that helps.
> 
> I am trying to raise my points to 75pts for 189 soon, but If I decided to try the Sponsor pathway can you advise me which will be the best option?
> 
> ...


You are currently on which visa ?

Cheers


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

NB said:


> You are currently on which visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

four eight five

*Just checked that option B might not be possible as my company is not on the Labour Agreement list.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi NB. How do I convince my employer to Sponsor me, if as far as I know they can get easily another person to replace me, and my work is not specialized or something like that? However, my company is big, if that helps.
> 
> I am trying to raise my points to 75pts for 189 soon, but If I decided to try the Sponsor pathway can you advise me which will be the best option?
> 
> ...


482 visa has to be sponsored by your employer?
Will he sponsor you ?

If so you don’t have to worry about the 189 as it will be issued later and will not get over written , as per your condition 

Cheers


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

NB said:


> 482 visa has to be sponsored by your employer?
> Will he sponsor you ?
> 
> If so you don’t have to worry about the 189 as it will be issued later and will not get over written , as per your condition
> ...


Subclass 482
_
Temporary Skill Shortage visa
This temporary visa lets an employer sponsor a suitably skilled worker to fill a position they can’t find a suitably skilled Australian to fill._

The company will have to Sponsor me. It's not something I can rely on 100%, as they can easily get another person to replace me. I would say is 50-50, but at least I can try. The point is how do I convince them.

Regarding the 482, the company will have to pay some fees and will need to do the labour market test to demonstrate that their is a need to hire a foreign worker and they might not want to do all that additional job.

However, If I get the 482 visa first, and after 5 months I get the PR invitation and then after 7 months I get my PR granted, can I just cancel/disregard the 482 Visa?


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi team,

The invitation round Apr result is ready. "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds"
I found one confusing that Mar'19 invitation round on 10 Mar is 75 points and DOE is 24 /02/2019 which mean all people who get 80 points up to 10 Mar should be invited. However, why the invitation round of Apr is 80 points at 07/03/2019? this person should be invited since Mar round? 

I hope that someone can help to lighten me on this.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Subclass 482
> _
> Temporary Skill Shortage visa
> This temporary visa lets an employer sponsor a suitably skilled worker to fill a position they can’t find a suitably skilled Australian to fill._
> ...


Till you get the grant or your 482 expires NATURALLY, you will have to stick with this employer and ensure that he doesn’t cancel your 482

Once you get the grant you are free to do what you like

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> The invitation round Apr result is ready. "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds"
> I found one confusing that Mar'19 invitation round on 10 Mar is 75 points and DOE is 24 /02/2019 which mean all people who get 80 points up to 10 Mar should be invited. However, why the invitation round of Apr is 80 points at 07/03/2019? this person should be invited since Mar round?
> ...


Check with your Anzsco code
You may be under pro rata

Cheers


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Check with your Anzsco code
> You may be under pro data
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB,

I am under mechanical engineer 233512,
and pro data, yes this thread for all 2335x occupation but I still dont get the logic behind the invitation result in April because this occupation with 80 points and DOE 7 Mar should be invited in Mar..Not sure if you got my argument?

Cheers,


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Check with your Anzsco code
> You may be under pro rata
> 
> Cheers


Hello NB, and everyone 

Reference to the link below, please share your thoughts about the very low invitations in April round, will it stay like this in May and Jun rounds?

Is there any chance that Industrial Eng. will be removed from the list in the new year? (July onward)?

Please share your idea and thoughts.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hello NB, and everyone
> 
> Reference to the link below, please share your thoughts about the very low invitations in April round, will it stay like this in May and Jun rounds?
> 
> ...


This is indeed a very good and tought question to be answered.. Thanks HN to raise this up.

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> The invitation round Apr result is ready. "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds"
> I found one confusing that Mar'19 invitation round on 10 Mar is 75 points and DOE is 24 /02/2019 which mean all people who get 80 points up to 10 Mar should be invited. However, why the invitation round of Apr is 80 points at 07/03/2019? this person should be invited since Mar round?
> ...


Hello Robert,

To be honest I had the same question when I first saw April 11 invitations round. I agree with you it is rather confusing and illogical -based on our understandings of the "Latest date of effect"-

Every time I try to think about it I end up with either:-

Our understanding of the "Latest date of effect" might be wrong?
Or
An error? (unlikely)

I don't know to be honest and I really hope that someone can explain that.

Regards
HN


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> The invitation round Apr result is ready. "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds"
> I found one confusing that Mar'19 invitation round on 10 Mar is 75 points and DOE is 24 /02/2019 which mean all people who get 80 points up to 10 Mar should be invited. However, why the invitation round of Apr is 80 points at 07/03/2019? this person should be invited since Mar round?
> ...


Many applicants suspend their EOI, if they are waiting for an assessment or some personal reason

In such a case it will not participate in the round and those junior to it will get the invite
After the round, the applicant activated the EOI and so got the invite this time as suspension doesn’t change the date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Many applicants suspend their EOI, if they are waiting for an assessment or some personal reason
> 
> In such a case it will not participate in the round and those junior to it will get the invite
> After the round, the applicant activated the EOI and so got the invite this time as suspension doesn’t change the date of effect
> ...


Oh, you are absolutely right, that is indeed possible.

Thank you, for your continuous value-adding contribution.

HN


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Many applicants suspend their EOI, if they are waiting for an assessment or some personal reason
> 
> In such a case it will not participate in the round and those junior to it will get the invite
> After the round, the applicant activated the EOI and so got the invite this time as suspension doesn’t change the date of effect
> ...



Ok..This is such a good insight. Thanks NB for your great explanation.

Cheers,


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Many applicants suspend their EOI, if they are waiting for an assessment or some personal reason
> 
> In such a case it will not participate in the round and those junior to it will get the invite
> After the round, the applicant activated the EOI and so got the invite this time as suspension doesn’t change the date of effect
> ...


Hi NB

If my employer approves to sponsor me under the 482 Visa, would they need to write a new contract to submit it attached to my application? I read that when applying for this Visa the job tasks have to be similar to the ones described on your Anzsco Code (233511) and also has to specify that it would be for a certain number of years, etc. 

My current contract is full time and not all the task are related to the ones described on my ANZSCO code. Can we only include 1 or 2 tasks closely related to my ANZSCO code and the rest not, as there are at least 6 different activities/tasks in total described there and which it would be impossible to do them all at my job.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi NB
> 
> If my employer approves to sponsor me under the 482 Visa, would they need to write a new contract to submit it attached to my application? I read that when applying for this Visa the job tasks have to be similar to the ones described on your Anzsco Code (233511) and also has to specify that it would be for a certain number of years, etc.
> 
> My current contract is full time and not all the task are related to the ones described on my ANZSCO code. Can we only include 1 or 2 tasks closely related to my ANZSCO code and the rest not, as there are at least 6 different activities/tasks in total described there and which it would be impossible to do them all at my job.


Most employers sponsor the 482 visa through an agent only
They never do it directly and the agent will handle both your and the company application 

So if the company agrees to sponsor you, just make sure that it is under an Anzsco code that has a pathway to PR, if that’s your ultimate goal

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello Everyone 

Reference to the link below, please share your thoughts about the very low invitations in April round, will it stay like this in May and Jun rounds?

Is there any chance that Industrial Eng. will be removed from the list in the new year? (July onward)?

Please share your idea and thoughts.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...itation-rounds


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Reference to the link below, please share your thoughts about the very low invitations in April round, will it stay like this in May and Jun rounds?
> 
> ...


 I do not have high confidence that the invitation number can go higher until Jul or even Nov when the new point system takes into effect..Just my personal thought.

Cheers,


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> I do not have high confidence that the invitation number can go higher until Jul or even Nov when the new point system takes into effect..Just my personal thought.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Robert :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

Robert1985 said:


> I do not have high confidence that the invitation number can go higher until Jul or even Nov when the new point system takes into effect..Just my personal thought.
> 
> Cheers,


Hello Robert,
can you please elaborate more on "The new point system"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HaniNoaimi said:


> Hello Robert,
> can you please elaborate more on "The new point system"


It’s too early to get excited

Let the elections get over and the new government take over

Then see what policies they keeps and what they change

Cheers


----------



## HaniNoaimi (Nov 23, 2018)

NB said:


> HaniNoaimi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Robert,
> ...


Hello again NB and everyone,

Anyone have any idea why we can’t open the log-in page of skill select “EOI” ?


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I am an Mechanical Engineer with an experience of 13 Years and i applied for 189 Visa on July 2017 and rest of the year is only waiting for invitation. In between gave my PTE and missing by 3-8 points in reading sections. My core experience is into Manufacturing, Supplier Quality with zero experience in design and calculations.

With these delays and recent changes in the points system, I am really worried whether to continue with the immigration process or not as I am hearing that design experience is required for Mechanical Engineers to get a job?

Could anyone in this forum, please share his/her experience in finding a job for Mechanical Engineers with no design experience.

Also, what are the chances in Adelaide?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Suresh.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

ksuresh209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also a mechanical engineer with 17 years experience in production of machines. I lodged visa subclass 190 in April. I believe we should be positive and it is worth trying to immigrate as there are jobs available in non-design fields. 

Regarding PTE I can help you out, search Narendra Vyas in Facebook and send message.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuresh209 (Sep 15, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I am also a mechanical engineer with 17 years experience in production of machines. I lodged visa subclass 190 in April. I believe we should be positive and it is worth trying to immigrate as there are jobs available in non-design fields.
> 
> Regarding PTE I can help you out, search Narendra Vyas in Facebook and send message.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi Narendra, thanks for the response. Are you in Australia now? I will send you message in FB.

Regards,

Suresh


----------



## şalalalay (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi do you think Industrial Engineers with 70 points has still have a chance to apply sub 189 or 190 considering november new law that being single can be advantegous over some couples. 
I am not expecting earlier than september 2020 but i just want to get your ideas if it would work in 2 years


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recommend you to apply for South Australia for 489 sublcass with 70+10 points as of July in case 70 points won´t be enough for 189/190 visas.
> 
> ...


Is it same for mechanical engineering are u sure it will close in july
Because i will have points around October can u explain how its full within month

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 visa (233512 - Mechanical Engineer) with 65 points on 30th April 2019.
Any chances to get an invitation?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

antonios_1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 visa (233512 - Mechanical Engineer) with 65 points on 30th April 2019.
> Any chances to get an invitation?


According to the current trend *No* and probably won't ever - unless you increase your points to 80 for 189.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi guys

I'm new to this forum.

I am currently in NSW under visa 476 which is about to expire on 29th October 2019

I have lodged EOI for 190 (any state),
ANZCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
I have 1 year work exp in NSW in related occupation field.

Age 30
PTE 20
Degree 15
Work Exp 5
Naati 5

Total 75+5

DOE is 29/07/19

Does anyone the chances of getting an invite for 190 or any other ways for me to extend my stay in Aus as I will have to go back to my home country this month.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Since you have 1 year experience in NSW and living in NSW for 1 year, you do meet the additional criteria for your occupation. I would suggest you to create a new EOI and choose state as NSW (some states will prefer this). 

After creating EOI, send an email to NSW state to request them to expedite your process since your visa is expiring soon. Some candidates did the same and state actually sent them pre-invite. If they *don't* reply to your email within 2 days then call them to ask the same.

Also you should follow the below thread for recent NSW 190 updates 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-invitations-financial-year-2019-20-a-85.html

Cheers


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the advice.

Will do so and keep you posted.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Since you have 1 year experience in NSW and living in NSW for 1 year, you do meet the additional criteria for your occupation. I would suggest you to create a new EOI and choose state as NSW (some states will prefer this).
> 
> After creating EOI, send an email to NSW state to request them to expedite your process since your visa is expiring soon. Some candidates did the same and state actually sent them pre-invite. If they *don't* reply to your email within 2 days then call them to ask the same.
> 
> ...



Should I create a new skillselect account and send an EOI after choosing NSW or can I create a new EOI on my current Skillselect account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> Should I create a new skillselect account and send an EOI after choosing NSW or can I create a new EOI on my current Skillselect account?


Most applicants create a new EOI for each state and 189
If you want to create a new EOI, you create a new Skillselect account

Cheers


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

I would be grateful if you could provide me the email address to which I should send an email to NSW state for them to consider my EOI.


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

*bulala*

Hey guys,


I have submitted my EOI as 233512 in August with 80 points. I will get another5 points after Nov with my girlfriends' skill assessment and English test.

What do you think my chance of getting invite before March/April? 

I just saw the news from DHA that the DOE won't change after Nov, not sure if it would be advantage or disadvantage for me. 

I know before July there were roughly 600 people sitting at 75 points and 150 sitting at 85... Not sure how many people will get extra 10 points or 5 points after Nov?

Please share you thoughts... I am pretty anxious now


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> I would be grateful if you could provide me the email address to which I should send an email to NSW state for them to consider my EOI.


I am not sure. Try asking on this thread 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-invitations-financial-year-2019-20-a-85.html


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Bhavishize said:


> I would be grateful if you could provide me the email address to which I should send an email to NSW state for them to consider my EOI.


You can try:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us

Email listed there is [email protected]


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

I got a reply from the immigration services for NSW saying that they are not able to prioritise EOIs for any reason including visas expiring. I called them to explain my situation. They said that my occupation is extremely competitive with a large number of candidates and that it appears certain that I will not be invited to apply for NSW nomination.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I currently have 75 points EOI filled in Mechanical. 
I am not sure weather I will ever get 189.
I have few questions related to 491 visa which are as follows

1. Can anyone tell me is 491 visa worth to apply?? ( as i have a read in few threads that it is difficult to earn the minimum salary $54,000 in regional which is set by DHA and one can end being stuck forever with no PR and no professional jobs?? )
2. what are the regional areas where there is good chance to get mechanical jobs under 491 (Such as perth, geelong, adelaide or any other)

Guys need your suggestions


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey guys, any updates about the points required after November changes?


----------



## sancheeta (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a Bachelor's in Industrial engg. I want to lodge my PR based on bachelor's degree. Is it important to show work experience in the CDR or will the project in my Bachelor's be fine?


----------

